# Specifing Window Size in Dreamweaver



## hypertron (Aug 9, 2006)

How to do make a webpage resize it self to my specifications in Dreamweaver?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 9, 2006)

Need more info: What are your specs? What are the specs of the documents you want to resize?


----------



## barhar (Aug 10, 2006)

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
// This will resize the window when it is opened or
// refresh/reload is clicked to a width and height of 500 x 500
// with is placed first, height is placed second
window.resizeTo(500,500)
-->
</script>


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2006)

Oooh... people typically hate websites that re-size the browser window... just FYI.  Bad practice to take over and modify the size of someone's browser window (unless, of course, you're re-sizing a pop-up window, like an image browser or something).


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 11, 2006)

Then you get into the whole issue of Pop-Up Blocking which many browsers do these days. At least updated browsers.


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2006)

If it's a _link_ that opens a popup window, it's usually less of a problem. I'm still not for resizing browser windows. It's a bit like going to a convertible car and resetting, say, the mirrors and changing the gear while it's waiting at a redlight.


----------

